# What do I do?



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

This is my amazon sword plant in my 55g rbp tank. What do I do with this shoot thing. It even has roots growing out of some of the leaf bases. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I had the same a while, and there are two options:
- just let it grow: eventually it'll be too heavy to float, and sink. Then it will grow its roots into the gravel. But it will easily be uprooted, since it's still connected to the 'mother plant'.
- cut the new piece off and plant it elsewhere.

btw: it's just a sign your plant is healthy and doing well!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

its growing....good water,good lighting...congrads


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

You should be glad that you have a healthy plant. Signs of roots extentions shows how good yor keeping your plants maintained.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have been cutting mine off and replanting instead of buying more plants.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

.... Just let nature play its course, unless you have better ideas and uses for it :







:


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah, I think I'll take snow's advice. I don't know anything about cutting or replanting, so I think I will let it do what it normally would do in nature. We'll see what happens!


----------

